# AES Galette-Saucisse à Nantes.



## stephaaanie (10 Mars 2007)

Yep! Yep! Yeeeep! 

*Tous à Nantes le 17 mars* (oui, oui, samedi prochain!).

On mangera de la galette et on boira de la Duvel.


Bien à vous. 

Stephaaanie.



NB : plus de détails par MP.


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2007)

_je serais là bien évidemment pour la foooolle stéphaaaaaaaanie ! 

je ne sais pas jusque quelle heure, je sais à partir de quelle heure, je ne sais pas avec qui, je ne sais pas si je ne devrais pas m'éclipser doucement mais je serais là

seul impératif : ne pas avoir la tête trop fracassée pour le roti et le muscadet du dimanche dans le vignoble nantais (oui, hors bretagne, désolé ! )
_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2007)

On se contacte par MP pour co-voiturage depuis Vannes


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2007)

_Jugnin, je connais d&#233;j&#224; le menu : Super Compl&#232;te, Compl&#232;te, beurre-sucre&#8230; et quelques bol&#233;es pour agr&#233;menter&#8230; 

message priv&#233; : &#231;a va ? pas trop dur de dormir dans une Formule 1 ? 
_


----------



## jugnin (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4199618 a dit:
			
		

> _Jugnin, je connais déjà le menu : Super Complète, Complète, beurre-sucre et quelques bolées pour agrémenter
> 
> message privé : ça va ? pas trop dur de dormir dans une Formule 1 ?
> _



Monsieur, je ne vous connais pas, aussi ne puis-je qualifier cette intervention que d'infame diffamation. Je vous invite donc à corriger le tir. Ne vous aventurez pas, par exemple, à insinuer que je coucherais avec des poules timbrées dans une formule 1...

Bien à vous, et que la vérité soit.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_ah tu ne couches pas avec des poules timbr&#233;es dans une formule 1 ? pur&#233;e, j'ai mal compris alors&#8230; 
_


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_euh&#8230; je confirme pas que je resterais tard&#8230;  ou alors je serais accompagn&#233;&#8230; 

mais je confirme que je suis avec vous corps et &#226;me d&#232;s 16h si des courageux veulent me supporter ! 
_


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2007)

personne ne viendra de paris ?  j'ai un colis pour r&#233;mi


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

_pas gros, genre &#233;pais comme 2 double Cds ? 

tu as fais l'&#233;change contre un Core Duo ? 
_


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4201141 a dit:
			
		

> _pas gros, genre épais comme 2 double Cds ? _



dans ce genre la 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4201141 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as fais l'échange contre un Core Duo ?
> _



vous n'avez pas assez de réparation monsieur


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dans ce genre la



_tu m'offres le coffret Coltrane au Village Vanguard ? t'es un amour ! :love:_





macinside a dit:


> vous n'avez pas assez de réparation monsieur



_ah zut alors !  pourtant, j'ai payé super pas cher mon applecare _


----------



## samoussa (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4201150 a dit:
			
		

> _tu m'offres le coffret Coltrane au Village Vanguard ? :love:_



Celui l&#224; il est chouette


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4201062 a dit:
			
		

> _euh je confirme pas que je resterais tard  ou alors je serais accompagné
> 
> mais je confirme que je suis avec vous corps et âme dès 16h si des courageux veulent me supporter !
> _



Nickel 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4199508 a dit:
			
		

> _je serais là bien évidemment pour la foooolle stéphaaaaaaaanie ! _


_

    




			seul impératif : ne pas avoir la tête trop fracassée pour le roti et le muscadet du dimanche dans le vignoble nantais (oui, hors bretagne, désolé ! )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
D'façon, j'ai pas pour habitude de me la mettre minable avec des zinconnus. Donc ça me va tout à fait 



GlobalCut a dit:


> On se contacte par MP pour co-voiturage depuis Vannes



Mais oui, pas de soucis, mais que fais-tu dans les "peut-être", ça va pas du
tout là. 

Me laissez pas seule avec Alèm : il ne cessera de modérer mes propos "gna, gna, c'est hors-charte, blabla..." 

A+ pour la suite.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Petite Question ???*

Je debarque le 20 avril à Nantes moué.
Je serai évidament guidé par Roberto.

Mais on peut se faire un truc sympatoch avec les Macgéens le soir ????


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

Ah mais oui, ça peut le faire tout pareil  Je note ça.

Enfin, ça dépendra du rapport d'Alèm : après l'entrevue de ce week-end, je serais peut-être bannie à vie


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_les rapports avec al&#232;m se passe parfois pas trop mal&#8230; et e bannis pas la premi&#232;re fois ! 
_


----------



## samoussa (14 Mars 2007)

Parrait quand même qu'il y en a qui sèchent dans son grenier


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2007)

_c'est vrai&#8230; dites, c'est un t&#234;te &#224; t&#234;te avec stephaaanie que vous me r&#233;servez, c'est pas que ce soit d&#233;plaisant mais il me serait alors si facile de&#8230; 

allez viendez !
_


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4203579 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est vrai dites, c'est un tête à tête avec stephaaanie que vous me réservez, c'est pas que ce soit déplaisant mais il me serait alors si facile de
> 
> allez viendez !
> _



Stepahaaanie fais gaffe a ton c** .....heu carma !!!


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Stepahaaanie fais gaffe a ton c** .....heu carma !!!



Aucun risque : je n'en ai pas, de c**. Et oui , une vraie curiosité de la nature. 

En outre, cette AES galette-saucisse est un plan tout à fait amical, oui, oui!

Enfin, moi je dis ça, hein... au cas où certains commenceraient à charier


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Aucun risque : je n'en ai pas, de c**. Et oui , une vraie curiosité de la nature.
> 
> En outre, cette AES galette-saucisse est un plan tout à fait amical, oui, oui!
> 
> Enfin, moi je dis ça, hein... au cas où certains commenceraient à charier



Tu y vas en bagnole ? 'Gaffe a aux tête à queue quand même...





_Où ça du mauvais goût ?_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2007)

Entre St Patrick &#224; la Guinness et le 17 mars aux huitres, je crois que je vais rester &#224; la Guinness :mouais: :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2007)

Bon vous vous préparez un tête à tête comme c'est là 

Dis Alem, tu préfères pas venir à Vannes ?  _bis_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Bon vous vous préparez un tête à tête comme c'est là
> 
> Dis Alem, tu préfères pas venir à Vannes ?  _bis_




Je le sens bien aussi comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis navrée Stéph' mais Nantes samedi soir et ..... 3h 1/2 debout le lendemain matin pour la formule 1..... ça l'fait pas trop :rose: 

Pourtant j'aurais bien aimé manger une galette saucisse avec vous, d'autant que Mamy m'a fait des compliments sur Alem... alors.... 

Mais comme dit Global c'est p'têt plus fastoche de venir sur Vannes ????? En tous les cas, régalez vous bien quand même !


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Mars 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Je le sens bien aussi comme &#231;a



Pas de soucis Momo , on verra &#231;a plus tard. 

Tout le monde nous a l&#226;ch&#233; Al&#232;m. 

J'en viens &#224; douter : est-ce bien opportun de maintenir nos projets tels quels? 


:sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2007)

Puis j'aime pas ça 







Je préfère ça









Et surtout ça


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Et surtout faire des grosses images qui dépassent....


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Et surtout faire des grosses images qui dépassent....


Dis moi pas que &#231;a va ralentir ton folding


----------



## jugnin (17 Mars 2007)

Ah ben vous avez l'air malin, les deux, main'nant. La première AES de steph aura donc été une non-AES. Arf. 



(Dis-moi quand même dans quel patelin tu te trouves ce soir, même si c'est pas à Paris)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ben vous avez l'air malin, les deux, main'nant. La première AES de steph aura donc été une non-AES. Arf.
> 
> 
> 
> (Dis-moi quand même dans quel patelin tu te trouves ce soir, même si c'est pas à Paris)



J'espère que ça ne les empêchera pas d'aller manger un morceau et boire un pot quand même.

Avec Stéphaanie voilà deux ou trois reprises que nous nous loupons... mais j'ai bon espoir


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

Faudra pas rater la AE Special Event NED Nantaise (AESENN ça fait long) voire NES pour NED Event Sauvage 
20 avril a Nantes !
Je mettrai ca au programme Rendez-Vous début du mois d'avril....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2007)

_Je ne suis plus saoûl, un peu à bout c'est rien
Moi je veux de toi, c' est tout.
Non ne raccroche pas encore, écoute moi bien
Moi j'aimerai qu'une fois encore, tu me prennes pour quelqu'un
Et que tes yeux brillent si fort, comme moi quand je suis plein,
Bouffe par les remords de la Saint Valentin.
Ceci est mon vu, ceci est ma prière,
Je te la fais, les deux genoux à terre.
_

rochefort powah


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Et ben bonne fête Patrick !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2007)

Burpsssss :rose:

Reste plus beaucoup de Guinness :sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Mars 2007)

Cette non-AES a été remplacée par une crémaillère rennaise suivie d'un sound-system à l'Antipode. J'ai pas perdu au change 

*LE 20 AVRIL A NANTES *: c'est noté! Et puis... le plaisir est dans l'attente, n'est-il pas?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Cette non-AES a été remplacée par une crémaillère rennaise suivie d'un sound-system à l'Antipode. J'ai pas perdu au change
> 
> *LE 20 AVRIL A NANTES *: c'est noté! Et puis... le plaisir est dans l'attente, n'est-il pas?



Je fais tout pour être le 20 avril à Nantes..... 10 jours avant mon annouf'


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Cette non-AES a été remplacée par une crémaillère rennaise suivie d'un sound-system à l'Antipode. J'ai pas perdu au change
> 
> *LE 20 AVRIL A NANTES *: c'est noté! Et puis... le plaisir est dans l'attente, n'est-il pas?



J'espère que cette fois-ci je pourrai venir. 

Je vais suivre ça de près.


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

Houla je m'y prepare avec assiduit&#233;...
Agad l'avatar d&#233;j&#224;...hein?
Ca promet!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2007)

T'as pris un coup d'vieux d'un coup :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> T'as pris un coup d'vieux d'un coup :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Bho, tu sais 900 ann&#233;es et quelques....chui pu a ca pret !  
L&#233; po belle ma coiffe?


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Lé po belle ma coiffe?



Meuh siii, l'est trop belle ta nouvelle parrure. Impeccable.

Et moi je dis, fallait l'avoir c't'idée de remplacer ta baguette magique par un rozell magique. Arf. Arf. Avec ça, si tu nous étales pas de belles galettes...


----------



## miz_ici (21 Mars 2007)

Le 20 AVRIL ? Juste aprés mon anniversaire ? Ca va étre tendu tout ca !!! Mais j'viendrais si vous vous cotisez tous pour m'offrir un MacPro


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2007)

Nan mais ho!  

Tu viens et c'est tout. Le cadeau c'est de me rencontre en _vrai_. C'est bien plus précieux qu'un MBP, non mais.


----------



## jugnin (21 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan mais ho!
> 
> Tu viens et c'est tout. Le cadeau c'est de me rencontre en _vrai_. C'est bien plus précieux qu'un MBP, non mais.



C'est un MacPro que le monsieur il veut. Et là je sais pas si tu fais le poids. Enfin si.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Stéphaaaaannnnie t'es bien loin pour que je vienne de te rencontrer dis donc. Mais je t'aurais bien fait la bise.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Stéphaaaaannnnie t'es bien loin pour que je vienne de te rencontrer dis donc. Mais je t'aurais bien fait la bise.



D'façon t'es dans mes p'tits papiers, et comme j'aurai bientôt l'occasion de passer pas loin de la célèbre vallée d'Azergues, je ne manquerai pas de te faire signe à l'occasion, cet été ou cet automne.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2007)

NED a dit:


> Faudra pas rater la AE Special Event NED Nantaise (AESENN ça fait long) voire NES pour NED Event Sauvage
> 20 avril a Nantes !
> Je mettrai ca au programme Rendez-Vous début du mois d'avril....


Alors, c'est quoi le programme ?


----------



## NED (2 Avril 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Alors, c'est quoi le programme ?



Je vais faire un sujet cette semaine...
Faut que je paufine le programme avec Roberto.


----------



## courgette2 (3 Avril 2007)

si y reste une place pour le 17 ....  heinnn quoi c'est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; ??  ahh merde, je suis a la bourre alors.....


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Avril 2007)

Hein? Nan mais t'es qui toi? Vas-y avoue!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Cette non-AES a été remplacée par une crémaillère rennaise suivie d'un sound-system à l'Antipode. J'ai pas perdu au change
> 
> *LE 20 AVRIL A NANTES *: c'est noté! Et puis... le plaisir est dans l'attente, n'est-il pas?





Human-Fly a dit:


> J'espère que cette fois-ci je pourrai venir.
> 
> Je vais suivre ça de près.



Contrairement à ce que j'espérais, ce ne sera pas encore possible cette fois-ci, pour moi. :rateau: 
Désolé. 

Mais je vais tout de même suivre de près le programme des prochaines AES bretonnes, parce que j'espère vraiment pouvoir venir un de ces jours.


----------



## wip (5 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Hein? Nan mais t'es qui toi? Vas-y avoue!


C'est une crème, et un très bon photographe :love:.
C'est tout ce que je vais dire pour le moment 

Bienvenue ici ma Courgette d'amour


----------



## samoussa (6 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> C'est une cr&#232;me, et un tr&#232;s bon photographe :love:.
> C'est tout ce que je vais dire pour le moment
> 
> Bienvenue ici ma Courgette d'amour



Qu'on ne tente pas de m'associer &#224; un quelconque l&#233;gume :mouais:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Qu'on ne tente pas de m'associer à un quelconque légume :mouais:



A si c'est Samoussaka qu'il le dit....... 
(Je sors la?)


----------



## courgette2 (26 Avril 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Hein? Nan mais t'es qui toi? Vas-y avoue!



pffff, ben tu me reconnais pas... pfff c'est bien la peine...


----------

